
Truly offline mobile chat via (Bluetooth) Multipeer Connectivity - m4rr
https://testflight.apple.com/join/mLE8dqZH
======
m4rr
We run the same code on the web server crowd mesh simulator to catch edge
cases, and then on the iPhone. Open Source:
[https://github.com/m4rr/burevestnik](https://github.com/m4rr/burevestnik)

